

Tech Industry Needs Female Quotas Now - waitwhat
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/sue-black/tech-industry-needs-femal_b_953817.html

======
petercooper
As does the childcare industry. 2% of people in the childcare industry (in the
UK) are men. I suspect this sort of experience early in many children's lives
causes more significant gender relationship issues than when they hit the
workplace.

